# Colnago extreme-C rider weight limit?



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Anyone with info of the weight limit for the Colnago extreme-C?my lbs said it's 95Kg.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

shah said:


> Anyone with info of the weight limit for the Colnago extreme-C?my lbs said it's 95Kg.


95kg is what Colnago has in the users manual for the C50. I have seen rumors of 65 for the extreme-C, but some of the racers using it are over that. Then again, they don't expect them to last a long time.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Perhaps a more pertinent question is: When is it worthwhile losing a few grams off your bicycle frame instead of off your body? An obvious case where it is worthwhile is if you have such a low body fat that you can't readily lose it off your body. This is the case of the pros that are already using the Extreme-C. My personal view is that the C50 remains the best general purpose racing bike in the line, where the Extreme C is great as an 'additional' bike for 'extreme' use.


----------

